# Paratrooper Forces around the world



## msteen1 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Paratrooper forces around the world *

I dont know how up to date this is:

Argentine Army
4th Parachute Brigade (_Brigada Paracaidista IV_)

Australian Army
3rd Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment

Austrian Federal Armed Forces
Special Forces: Jagdkommando
Airborne and Parachute Battalion: Jägerbataillon 25

Belgian Army
The Para-Commando Brigade

Brazilian Army
Paratrooper Infantry Brigade (_Brigada Infantaria Paraquedista_)

British Army
16 Air Assault Brigade
Pathfinder Platoon
One Squadron of the Household Cavalry Regiment (can provide at least one Para trained Troop)
The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders (5th Battalion, The Royal Regiment of Scotland)
1st Battalion, Royal Irish Regiment
2nd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment
3rd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment (contains an attached Platoon from the Household Division (Grenadier, Coldstream, Scots, Irish and Welsh Guards))
7 Parachute Regiment, Royal Horse Artillery
23 Engineer Regiment (Air Assault), Royal Engineers
16 Air Assault Brigade HQ and Signal Squadron (216), Royal Corps of Signals - (_One troop is parachute trained_)
7 Air Assault Battalion, Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers
156 Provost Company, Royal Military Police - (_No2 Platoon is parachute trained_)
Brigade Parachute Squadron RAF


Bulgarian Army
68th Brigade Special Forces (_68 Бригада Специални Сили_)

Canadian Army- retains four airborne companies (three in the regular forces, and one in the reserves)
Chinese Army
Czech Army
4th Rapid Deployment Brigade (_4. Brigáda Rychlého Nasazení_)
41st Mechanised Battalion (_Žatec_)
42nd Mechanised Battalion (_Tábor_)
43rd Airborne Mechanised Battalion (_Chrudim_)

102nd Reconnaissance Battalion (_Prostějov_)

Dutch Army
_Luchtmobiele Brigade_


French Army
_11ème Brigade Parachutiste_
_2eme Régiment Etranger Parachutiste_ (Foreign Legion)
_1er Régiment Parachutiste d'Infanterie de Marine_ (Special Forces)
_Commandos Parachutistes_ (formerly known as _Commando de Recherche et d'Actions en Profondeur "CRAP"_ -meaning : long range action & recon commando)
_13eme Régiment Dragon Parachutiste_; an old former French cavalry regiment now converted into a Paratroopers regiment. This unit is directly linked with the DGSE. Its mission is to collect intelligence on the ground in pre-war/war/battlefield environment
_Escadron Parachutiste d'Intervention de la Gendarmerie Nationale_
Finnish Defence Forces
_Laskuvarjojääkärirykmentti_

German Federal Armed Forces
_Fallschirmjäger (WWII)_
Luftlande- und Lufttransportschule (Training Center)
_Division Spezielle Operationen (DSO)_
Fernspählehrkompanie 200 (Long Range Reconaissance)
Luftlandeflugabwehrraketenbatterie 100 (Air Defence)
Fernmeldebataillon DSO (Signals)
_Luftlandebrigade 26_ (Airborne)
Luftlandeaufklärungskompanie 260 (Reconaissance)
Luftlandepionierkompanie 260 (Combat Engineers)
Fallschirmjägerbataillon 261
Fallschirmjägerbataillon 263
Luftlandeunterstützungsbataillon 262 (Support)

_Luftlandebrigade 31_ (Airborne)
Luftlandeaufklärungskompanie 310 (Reconaissance)
Luftlandepionierkompanie 270 (Combat Engineers)
Fallschirmjägerbataillon 313
Fallschirmjägerbataillon 373
Luftlandeunterstützungsbataillon 272 (Logistic and Medical Support)

_Kommando Spezialkräfte (KSK)_ (Special Forces)

_luftbewegliche Brigade 1_ (Air Assault)
Jägerregiment 1

_Kommando Schnelle Einsatzkräfte Sanitätsdienst_ (Medical)
_Spezialisierte Einsatzkräfte Marine (SEK M) (Special Forces)_

Hellenic Army
1st Raider/Paratrooper Brigade (_1 Taxiarhia Katadromon-Alexiptotiston_) (Special Forces)

Indian Army
Parachute Regiment (India)
Para Commandos

Israeli Defence Forces
Paratroopers Brigade

Italian Army
Paratroops Brigade _"Folgore"_

Japan Ground Self-Defense Force
1st Airborne Brigade (Japan)

Malaysian Army
10th Brigade (Para)

Mexican Air Force
_Brigada de Fusileros Paracaidistas_

Norwegian Army
_Hærens Jegerkommando_ (Army Ranger Command)

Russian armed forces
VDV (Airborne Assault Troops) - the largest airborne and paratroopes force in the world

Spanish Army
BRIPAC (_Brigada Paracaidista "Almogávares" VI_)

Swedish Army
_Fallskärmsjägarna_ (Parachute Rangers)
_Särskilda Skyddsgruppen_ Special Protection Group

Swiss Army
_Armeeaufklärungsdetachement_ (AAD) (Army Reconnaissance Group)
_Fallschirmaufklärer Kp 17_ (Parachute Reconnaissance Company 17)

United States Army
82nd Airborne Division 17th Airborne Division WWII Operation Varsity (Rhine Crossing)]]
173d Airborne Brigade
4th Brigade Combat Team (ABN), 25th Infantry Division
101st Airborne Division (Now Air Assault)
20th Engineer Brigade
Special Forces
XVIII Airborne Corps
75th Ranger Regiment
1st BN (ABN), 509th INF

Venezuelan Army
42nd Infantry Paratrooper Brigade (_42a Brigada Paracaidista de Infanteria_)


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2007)

In the Brit Army, they left out 4th Bn Para Reg (TA), I also know there are Gurkhas in 2 Para (1 company IIRC) , though they may be actually part of the Bn now.

http://www.army.mod.uk/para/4bn.htm

Pathfinders, SAS, SBS.

South Africa, 44 Parachute Regiment

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_44_Parachute_Regiment


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 4, 2007)

Aren't all of 4RAR parachute trained as well?


----------



## Robal2pl (Jan 5, 2007)

Poland, 
1. 6th Air - Assault Brigade  - http://rozeta.com.pl/~vi-bdsz/home.html 
Now only one bn , 16th Airborne Bn - http://www.16bpd.pl/ -  is considered as a paratroop and all soldiers are paratroopers, as well as Brigade Recon Company and scout platoons in other bns - 18th and 6th Air Assault Bns and artilerry bn have parachute training olny if budget permits (helicopters are mostly used) 

2. 25th Air Cavalry Brigade (light infantry) - had status airborne unit and recived training, now its changed and they rely mostly on helicopters http://www.kawaleria.pl/ http://www.kawaleria.pl/?a=gallery&id=13

3. 1st Special Commando Regiment 
4. GROM
5. Formoza (naval special unit - very small)


Regards 
Robal2pl


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2007)

We should consolidate the list these guys are giving us into one


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> Aren't all of 4RAR parachute trained as well?



Yes.

http://www.defence.gov.au/army/4rar/index.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4th_Battalion,_Royal_Australian_Regiment


----------



## Max Power (Jan 5, 2007)

And lets not forget 35th Signal Brigade and 525 MI Brigade, both part of 18th Airborne Corps.

I'm sure there are quite a few more we're forgetting.


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2007)

If we are going to include Special ops units and supporting units that are Para qual'd that list is woefully short, ive limited my responces to Paratroop units only, i.e. airborne Inf.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> If we are going to include Special ops units and supporting units that are Para qual'd that list is woefully short, ive limited my responces to Paratroop units only, i.e. airborne Inf.


 

the original list ocox posted included SOF units (not all obviously)


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, i'll fill the gaps on the ones I know later.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2007)

its also missing US NSW


----------



## msteen1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I should of put it in another posting, not International SOF. More like international military, and I knew it was lacking, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 5, 2007)

No worries, I think we can update it.  It includes alot of international SOF already....moreso than US SOF


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a group of USAF REDHORSE and Security Forces out of.....Eglin or Hurlburt and Moody on jump status. I'll try to dig up the units.

Also, JCSE out of Macdill is on jump status.

Here:
http://www.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?storyID=123020091


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 22, 2011)

Robal2pl said:


> Poland,
> 1. 6th Air - Assault Brigade - http://rozeta.com.pl/~vi-bdsz/home.html
> Now only one bn , 16th Airborne Bn - http://www.16bpd.pl/ - is considered as a paratroop and all soldiers are paratroopers, as well as Brigade Recon Company and scout platoons in other bns - 18th and 6th Air Assault Bns and artilerry bn have parachute training olny if budget permits (helicopters are mostly used)
> 
> ...



2nd Recon Regiment soldiers also have parachute training. Afair they suppose to become smth like Long Range Reconnaissance regiment.

I've read some article about our Psyops group, and idea of creating small airborne section, but not sure If they have created it or not.

As for POLSOFCOM units, I guess that also the newest unit in this part of Polish armed forces(Special Forces) which is JWDiZWS(NIL) may have some parachute training as well.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 22, 2011)

Irish Defence Forces - Army Ranger Wing.

Irish Defence Forces (Irish Army, Air Corps & Navy) display team - Black Knights.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy necrothread! Bbbrrrrrraaaaiiinnnnnnnsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, some of those units no longer exist and were canned, removed from status, or rolled into current units, not to mention those which were created since '07.

We could update it, but it would take some work.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's Wikipedia's take on it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_paratrooper_forces


----------

